# Does anyone have frozen embryo transfer stories...success or otherwise...?



## Mommyagain

I am starting my Lupron tomorrow and my first FET journey. I go Feb. 4 for evaluation and if all looks good my FET will be on Feb. 8. I am excited and nervous. I know it could very well go either way. Does anyone else have FET stories...good, bad, or ugly?


----------



## Mommyagain

My transfer will probably be Feb11 because my lining wasn't ready. I go for another u/s tomorrow and will find out for sure. 

Just wanted to Bump this thread...


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Mommyagain!!! I just came across this thread and saw it was you! I ALSO noticed that you have your FET today- YAY! congrats darling, how did it go?
I have a FET coming up in March too. I sure hope this works for you!!! xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello!! :) It went really good. I am PUPO with twins as of 1:30pm...lol. The transfer was really smooth and they got them in on the first try. One was graded an A/A and one a A/B. I got their little pics and I just want to keep staring at them. We had one embryo that didn't survive the thaw so we only have two left after this try. I have actually been feeling really positive and upbeat. I am praying that this is a good sign. I just feel good emotionally. The frozen cycle is easier than the fresh. I haven't felt as down. The progesterone this time though has really thrown me for a loop...causing tummy problems. :( But for a BFP...bring it on. I hope these little ones stick around. 

So how have you been? When in March do you think you will be starting your cycle?

Ok, sorry for the ramble. :) I am just so excited right now that if I wasn't on bedrest I would be hopping around the house right now.


----------



## Afamilygal

YAY! well congrats dear, that is all very exciting and sounds promising! :)
sorry about the tummy issues though, that is never fun, but yes, I suppose for the illusive BFP what WONT we do/go through? :)

Our FET will be mid march if everything goes according to 'plan' and there are no unforeseen complications. Sorry that one of the embies didnt make it :( I am so scared that we will lose one (or worse more than one!), it is scary isnt it??

so glad to hear you sounding so upbeat!!! keep up the smiles! x


----------



## Mommyagain

Losing embryos is terrifying. I didn't realize how scared I was yesterday until I was getting ready to walk into the FS office. I started crying and my DH was confused as to what was wrong. I told him I was scared and he thought I was talking about what was getting ready to happen but I meant I was scared of what may not happen. I walked to the bathroom, cleaned my face, and took some deep breathes and once I was in there and my frosty babies were in my belly I just felt totally at peace. 

It still amazes me how tough the little embryos must be to go through the process. I joke with my DH that if it is successful our baby/ies will be able to handle the colder weather well. 

So it wont be long until you start meds for your FET then? Or are you doing a natural one? I started my b/c for my FET a while before everything else. Will you being doing Lupron? I am keeping my fx for you!!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Im on BCP now and once AF comes (end of Feb) we'll check to make sure there are no cysts before starting oral estrogen for another 3 weeks. No lupron this time apparently. YAY!

well, you sound great which is lovely to hear. stay chilled out and happy darling, Ive got FX for you too!!! xx


----------



## Mommyagain

3dp5dt!!!!


----------



## going three

Hi 
I was searching for success stories and came across your post. i did my first IVF in august 2012 and got a BFP. I miscarried at 6 weeks. I did another fresh cycle in November which resulted in BFN. I am no waiting to do a FET in March and is very scared of the outcome. I dont think I cab go through this again


----------



## Mommyagain

I did my first fresh IVF cycle in august 2012 too. I am now moving onto my second FET...my first one resulted in a BFN. So I go at the end of next week for an u/s and if all looks ok in there then I will be getting a schedule for my next cycle. I am thinking that the actual transfer will be towards the end of April. These are my last two little embryos so I am praying they thaw ok and stick around.


----------



## Aured24

Hi I just found out this thread 10 days ago i had my fresh embryo transfer... today I had my blood work the dr call me and it was BFN i am so devastated.... she said I need to prepare for FET ..... someone can tell me how is thw process? You think maybe i had hope..! I am 23 years old the dr told me i had 85% to become pregnant and i didnt.... i cry all day and i dont jnow what to expect... :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mommyagain

So sorry. I was given about a 60% chance of my fet working and I was so devastated that is didn't take so I know exactly how you feel. On the positive side FET's really are easier than fresh transfers. I was on b/c, Lupron, crinone 8% gel, climara patches, estradiol, vitamin d, prenatal, aspirin, doxycycline, prednisone...I think that is it. There are a lot of protocols so yours could be different. I know some ladies even do non-medicated fets. Basically I had one vaginal u/s to make sure all was ok in there. Then I took my meds according to my schedule and didn't see the fs again until it was close to transfer time. I only had two u/s's during my actual cycle. Emotionally I felt good during my FET, much better than I had felt during my fresh. Unfortunately my first FET didn't work so I am going march 13 for an u/s and if all is ok I will be getting a schedule for my second FET with my last two embies. Praying they both survive the thaw and make themselves cozy. How many embryos do you have?


----------

